# All Things Food Related



## MarciKS

This thread can be for anything food related at all.


----------



## Aunt Marg

Supper looks great, Marci!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

One thing that always made me sad was that they never give us the time or the proper things to do garnishing on our dishes. I'm not fast enough to do something like this with no help. But, I know for a fact that people eat better when their plates are prettier.


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> One thing that always made me sad was that they never give us the time or the proper things to do garnishing on our dishes. I'm not fast enough to do something like this with no help. But, I know for a fact that people eat better when their plates are prettier.


I'm with you on that, Marci.

A little extra in the way of presentation goes a long way.


----------



## MarciKS

Creative cutlery...LOL


----------



## MarciKS

Tablecloth from Zazzle


----------



## MarciKS

Not really my idea of a bedtime snack...


----------



## Aunt Marg

MarciKS said:


> Not really my idea of a bedtime snack...
> View attachment 104528


Love this and going to give it a try!


----------



## MarciKS

This is the chart they gave us at work during orientation about food borne illnesses.
FDA Foodborne Illnesses


----------



## MarciKS

I love rainbow sherbet. It's extremely refreshing to me in the summertime.


----------



## MarciKS

My favorite ice cream.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


>


Now where in the heck did _you_ ever hear of Louis Jordan????

Tell me that was just a random web search result.


----------



## MarciKS

Actually Sticks I recall hearing that song in an old movie I think. Or maybe some version of it. So, when it popped up on my YouTube search I grabbed it. I love old movies. The black and whites were the best!


----------



## MarciKS

I actually have this salt and pepper shaker set.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> Actually Sticks I recall hearing that song in an old movie I think. Or maybe some version of it. So, when it popped up on my YouTube search I grabbed it. I love old movies. The black and whites were the best!


I love his stuff.  "Jump Blues" is the term given his style.  They play it on an XM station dedicated to 1940s big band music.


----------



## MarciKS

Going off topic for a sec but you started it. LOL!
What about this?


----------



## terry123

Love beans and cornbread!


----------



## terry123

Enjoyed the music and dancing!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Today in the grill at work we're having our BBQ black & bleu burgers with seasoned cottage fries. Gonna be a busy day on the fryer for me. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

I never quite understood this cliche before but, now that I'm grown....

If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen. (Sure would like to know who coined this phrase)


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> I never quite understood this cliche before but, now that I'm grown....
> 
> If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen. (Sure would like to know who coined this phrase)


I heard it came from President Truman.


----------



## RadishRose

I love dishes and table settings.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> Going off topic for a sec but you started it. LOL!
> What about this?


Music to my ears.

I grew up when all the "classic rock" bands were new: Stones, Who, Led Zepplin, etc.  I played trumpet and listened to big band music.  If you need electricity to play, you are not a musician (followed up with "Get off my yard!!")

My favorite singers are of that era (actually, earlier):

-Billie Holiday
-Ella
-Ethel Waters
-Bessie Smith


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> I heard it came from President Truman.


Lookie what I found @JaniceM  
*“If you can’t stand the heat, get out of the kitchen.” — Harry S. Truman *
And this is the meaning behind it.
*Don't persist with a task if the pressure of it is too much for you. The implication being that, if you can't cope, you should leave the work to someone who can.*
Could work well for a busy kitchen. LOL


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


>


I noticed that about you.


----------



## MarciKS

I like images of kitchens. Especially spotless stainless steel ones.


----------



## MarciKS

When I worked at the nursing home I used to drain off a can of fruit cocktail and pour orange juice on it and chill it overnight. Then I'd put marshmallows in it and mix it up. Usually just in the summertime. It was fun watching them eat it and get refreshed.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104701
> When I worked at the nursing home I used to drain off a can of fruit cocktail and pour orange juice on it and chill it overnight. Then I'd put marshmallows in it and mix it up. Usually just in the summertime. It was fun watching them eat it and get refreshed.


There is nothing like a fresh salad and fruit to perk someone up.


----------



## MarciKS

In The Sticks said:


> There is nothing like a fresh salad and fruit to perk someone up.


The OJ made that taste more like a fresh fruit salad.


----------



## MarciKS

I never got to pick out a China pattern for any reason at all. This one is cute.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> I never got to pick out a China pattern for any reason at all. This one is cute.
> View attachment 104707


I picked one at a yard sale a few years ago.  Real nice. Sitting in my attic right now.  "It was a good deal."


----------



## MarciKS

Why is it in the attic if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> Why is it in the attic if you don't mind my asking?


I bought it thinking I might do holiday entertaining, and I have no place to store it.

I have a small house...no room for china cabinets.  And certainly no kitchen cabinet room.

The church I was with was built in the 1800s and had some inquiries regarding weddings & receptions, and I was gonna donate it for that use, but nothing even panned out.

So there it sits.

The days of formal dining and big dining room sets and people using antique furniture are going away.  It's just another cultural cycle.


----------



## Keesha

Pancakes !


----------



## Keesha




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## MarciKS

In The Sticks said:


> I bought it thinking I might do holiday entertaining, and I have no place to store it.
> 
> I have a small house...no room for china cabinets.  And certainly no kitchen cabinet room.
> 
> The church I was with was built in the 1800s and had some inquiries regarding weddings & receptions, and I was gonna donate it for that use, but nothing even panned out.
> 
> So there it sits.
> 
> The days of formal dining and big dining room sets and people using antique furniture are going away.  It's just another cultural cycle.


I say slap a tv dinner on it...make a cup of tea and enjoy some of it.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> I say slap a tv dinner on it...make a cup of tea and enjoy some of it.


Wedgewood and Cheez Wiz.

Sounds like a new sitcom.
"She was from uptown, and he drank milk from the carton."


----------



## In The Sticks

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 104728


I dated a woman who loved that group.

I'd call them "REO Wimpwagon."

Pissed her off.  But I was right.


----------



## MarciKS

he was GQ & she had tp stuck to her shoe?


----------



## In The Sticks

Okay.

Bedtime.

I gotta get to sleep before my old Used-to-Be get up time.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

In The Sticks said:


> Okay.
> 
> Bedtime.
> 
> I gotta get to sleep before my old Used-to-Be get up time.


Night Sticks


----------



## MarciKS

We had Cheese Tortellini in vodka sauce today at work. I love this stuff over mashed potatoes!

Recipe for ya.


----------



## MarciKS

shopping...i hate it! i actually kinda like the online order/pick up thing. think i might do more of that.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> shopping...i hate it! i actually kinda like the online order/pick up thing. think i might do more of that.
> View attachment 104909


I _like _grocery shopping.
I also like shopping for home repair stuff and for tools.
You can keep clothes shopping.

But shopping for food????
It's as close to my Hunter/Gatherer roots I'll ever get.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! If the stores closed tomorrow and we had to hunt for food...i would surely starve.


----------



## In The Sticks

Same here.

Lots of folks around me hunt.  I hear shotguns going off all the time as though they're right outside my window.

I've been but I've never killed/butchered anything.  I guess I could if I had to, if everyone else didn't chase the critters away.


----------



## MarciKS

i would be eating leaves.


----------



## MarciKS

We have beef stew on Sunday evenings for the patients. Sadly they hate it. Which is a shame considering the work we go to in order to make it.


----------



## RadishRose

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158546389168856


----------



## In The Sticks

RadishRose said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10158546389168856


¡AYE!


----------



## RadishRose

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 105070
> 
> We have beef stew on Sunday evenings for the patients. Sadly they hate it. Which is a shame considering the work we go to in order to make it.


I made beef stew today in the oven.

Put enough garlic, onion and salt in their stew and they'll love it.


----------



## MarciKS

RadishRose said:


> I made beef stew today in the oven.
> 
> Put enough garlic, onion and salt in their stew and they'll love it.


We can't. It's all patient beef stew. That way everyone can have it no matter what the diet. They sprinkle in their own seasoning.


----------



## MarciKS

This was today's special minus the meat. It was meatless monday.


----------



## MarciKS

Alright kids...time to play Today's Special.
Using images I want you guys to make a Mediterranean meal for me. I'm a hungry girl. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS

Looks like I starved to death today. ☠


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 105372
> Alright kids...time to play Today's Special.
> Using images I want you guys to make a Mediterranean meal for me. I'm a hungry girl. LOL!


Feed it to your horse and ride him to McDonalds, singing Greek songs along the way.


----------



## MarciKS

Fine...I'll fix my own dinner...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

What I need right now...


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Today's special in the grill at work. Sloppy Dog...


----------



## MarciKS

I'm not sure what I'll eat today. I have sloppy joes here at the house. So the dog is a no go. Might have a BBQ burger. That sounds yummy.


----------



## Pinky

You're making me hungry! .. and, I just had a tuna sandwich on seed bread for lunch.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> Today's special in the grill at work. Sloppy Dog...
> View attachment 105623


Needs sauerkraut, onions and mustard on top of that to achieve perfection.


----------



## JaniceM

Yesterday I went to the grocery store for the first time in nearly a month.  I noticed the meat section is now limited to 3 packs per customer-  worse, though, the meat was NOT in good condition.  It ranged from meat that was clearly not fresh to packages with blood dripping out all over the place.   While local stores have never taken food safety seriously, this was beyond awful.


----------



## JaniceM

JaniceM said:


> Yesterday I went to the grocery store for the first time in nearly a month.  I noticed the meat section is now limited to 3 packs per customer-  worse, though, the meat was NOT in good condition.  It ranged from meat that was clearly not fresh to packages with blood dripping out all over the place.   While local stores have never taken food safety seriously, this was beyond awful.



And other than store brand that's slightly lower, eggs are going for more than $4 a dozen.


----------



## In The Sticks

JaniceM said:


> And other than store brand that's slightly lower, eggs are going for more than $4 a dozen.


Holy poop!!!

I heard that Walmart here was limiting people to only one dozen at a time, but the price is not that high.

Regarding meat: my Walmart seems to usually have a full supply (even some marked down hitting their Sell By date), while the meat shelves at Food Lion 10 miles up the road have been bare for weeks...yet they still run beef ads in the weekly flyer.  The one Kroeger I go to 25miles up the road also seems to have inventory (there are 6 Kroegers in town there.)

I don't know if I had this conversation here with you, but I recently went to my local Lowes website.  Not a single freezer in stock.  That's where much of the meat is going.

I think most of us have a sense of The Greater Good and of Universality.
It only takes a few to muck things up.


----------



## JaniceM

In The Sticks said:


> Holy poop!!!
> 
> I heard that Walmart here was limiting people to only one dozen at a time, but the price is not that high.
> 
> Regarding meat: my Walmart seems to usually have a full supply (even some marked down hitting their Sell By date), while the meat shelves at Food Lion 10 miles up the road have been bare for weeks...yet they still run beef ads in the weekly flyer.  The one Kroeger I go to 25miles up the road also seems to have inventory (there are 6 Kroegers in town there.)
> 
> I don't know if I had this conversation here with you, but I recently went to my local Lowes website.  Not a single freezer in stock.  That's where much of the meat is going.
> 
> I think most of us have a sense of The Greater Good and of Universality.
> It only takes a few to muck things up.


Yes, the eggs were around $4.50.  

I agree probably many individuals are going around to every store in the area to stockpile-  with no concern that it could mean other people would have none.  

I wasn't going to buy any meat at all while the shortage is going on, but I was so tapped-out from frozen pizza and canned spaghetti that I ended up buying a pack of chicken with 3 large pieces in it.  Will probably get around 5 meals from that.


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> Yesterday I went to the grocery store for the first time in nearly a month.  I noticed the meat section is now limited to 3 packs per customer-  worse, though, the meat was NOT in good condition.  It ranged from meat that was clearly not fresh to packages with blood dripping out all over the place.   While local stores have never taken food safety seriously, this was beyond awful.


Yeah, I don't think the owners/managers are doing much checking on those kinds of things. I always let someone know.


----------



## Kaila

Those pateints meals look good, @MarciKS 
I wonder _why_ they don't like that stew?


----------



## MarciKS

Kaila said:


> Those pateints meals look good, @MarciKS
> I wonder _why_ they don't like that stew?


Oh honey the sloppy dog is not a patient meal. LOL! They'd like it to be I'm sure. The stuff for the patients has very little seasoning. They are given salt and pepper and substitutes for it but, some of them don't wanna be bothered having to add it. The stuff is awful if you don't add to it. We have to follow the recipes.


----------



## MarciKS

I could use some of this right now...


----------



## MarciKS

Do you have a favorite BBQ sauce?

This stuff is my fave.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> I could use some of this right now...
> View attachment 105898


I'm a guy.

Wedding cake gives me hives.


----------



## MarciKS

In The Sticks said:


> I'm a guy.
> 
> Wedding cake gives me hives.


It's not wedding cake silly. It's just a decorated cake. Unless you're hallucinating a bride and groom on top. *giggles*


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> It's not wedding cake silly. It's just a decorated cake. Unless you're hallucinating a bride and groom on top. *giggles*


Hover your cursor over your photo and see what it says.
I'm a guy.  I can smell this stuff a mile away.

No, we're not gonna go in here "Just to look at dresses."

Man, I'm starting to itch!!


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! It wasn't intended to be posted as wedding cake so simmer down. LOL


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> LOL! It wasn't intended to be posted as wedding cake so simmer down. LOL


Benadryl!!
BENADRYL!!!!

Where my Epi-Pen at?


----------



## MarciKS

Dork LOL


----------



## MarciKS

There ya big baby. LMAO!
I fixed it. Go look.


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> There ya big baby. LMAO!
> I fixed it. Go look.


There are end-stage caterpillars on that cake!!!!!


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> I could use some of this right now...
> View attachment 105907



It looks like delicious pink styrofoam.


----------



## MarciKS

LOL! You'll eat it and you'll love it. Or you'll go to bed hungry.


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> It looks like delicious pink styrofoam.


Fondant is kinda that way.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> Fondant is kinda that way.


Right. I’m not familiar with fondant but it certainly has a  cake look to it . Still very attractive. Looking at them is addictive in itself. Great for the diet. Lol


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> LOL! You'll eat it and you'll love it. Or you'll go to bed hungry.


I guess that was meant for me?


----------



## MarciKS

It's my understanding the fondant is just for decoration. It's edible but extremely sugary & I'm sure the texture leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> There are end-stage caterpillars on that cake!!!!!


Or maybe him.


----------



## MarciKS

Keesha said:


> I guess that was meant for me?


Nope. The fella over there at table 2 whining about the butterflies. LOL


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> It's my understanding the fondant is just for decoration. It's edible but extremely sugary & I'm sure the texture leaves much to be desired.


Yes. It’s a different type of texture. It looks almost marzipan like but once you realize it real, they really are masterpieces of artwork.


----------



## Keesha

MarciKS said:


> Nope. The fella over there at table 2 whining about the butterflies. LOL


Table 2


----------



## In The Sticks

MarciKS said:


> Nope. The fella over there at table 2 whining about the butterflies. LOL


Vague references to a Pearl Jam tune...


----------



## MarciKS

I used to love watching that cake decorating channel on the food network. I would sit and watch those and Dinner Impossible all day long. LOL


----------



## In The Sticks

Keesha said:


> Table 2


If I owned an eaterie, I would have no reference to "Number One" or "Number Two."

A ten-table place would have #3 through #12.
There would be no cries of "To Go Number Two!"


----------



## Keesha

In The Sticks said:


> If I owned an eaterie, I would have no reference to "Number One" or "Number Two."
> 
> A ten-table place would have #3 through #12.
> There would be no cries of "To Go Number Two!"


Haha. Yeah. You have a valid point there for sure.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Keesha said:


> Right. I’m not familiar with fondant but it certainly has a  cake look to it . Still very attractive. Looking at them is addictive in itself. Great for the diet. Lol
> View attachment 105908View attachment 105909


----------



## MarciKS

Ken's obviously ready for food. LOL


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

https://www.rd.com/food/recipes-cooking/cooking-mistakes-that-ruin-food/


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Do you? When you go somewhere do you clean up after yourself if you make a mess? In a busy restaurant or cafeteria, if you leave a mess behind, please remember that you are not only causing employees inconvenience but, you have created a hazard. 

One time I found spilled soda pop in the ladies room all over the floor. It would have been nice if the patron would've come and told me instead of just leaving. Someone could have fallen on it plus, now it's sticky and it's everywhere. It is extremely rude to leave a mess and not at least let someone know. 

Don't be a heathen. LOL!


----------



## peppermint

MarciKS said:


> shopping...i hate it! i actually kinda like the online order/pick up thing. think i might do more of that.
> View attachment 104909


We have been ordering on line...The best thing to do at this time of our lives....I really like to go grocery shopping, though...
My husband told me, he read that the person getting our items make over Fifty thousand in a year...They do take
their cars or trucks to the people's home....


----------



## MarciKS

Well, if I ever retire I will likely get delivery. Right now this online order/pick up thing is working for me. So, I might just stick with it. Only go into the stores if I absolutely have to. But, come fall, I can guarantee you I won't be going in the stores again for a while.


----------



## MarciKS

How to freeze tomatoes


----------



## MarciKS

This looks yummy except I'd have to have that burger more done.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

This sounds yummy.

Pineapple bun burger


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> It's my understanding the fondant is just for decoration. It's edible but extremely sugary & I'm sure the texture leaves much to be desired.


From what I've seen/read in southern cooking magazines and cookbooks, fondant is kind of the southern version of frosting- smooth and soft, and stretchy prepared somewhat like taffy.  It's generally used on "special occasion" cakes.  
I've never actually tried it, though..

There must be some southern cooks on here someplace who can clarify..  or tell me my attempt at describing it is wrong...  LOL


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> From what I've seen/read in southern cooking magazines and cookbooks, fondant is kind of the southern version of frosting- smooth and soft, and stretchy prepared somewhat like taffy.  It's generally used on "special occasion" cakes.
> I've never actually tried it, though..
> 
> There must be some southern cooks on here someplace who can clarify..  or tell me my attempt at describing it is wrong...  LOL


There's a candy I eat that has fondant in the ingredient list but, I forgot which it is. I wanna say it's Skittles but, don't quote me on it. I'm sure there's different textures of it.


----------



## Butterfly

MarciKS said:


> Not really my idea of a bedtime snack...
> View attachment 104528



Unfortunately, cucumbers are one of the few things that disagree violently with me.  I like 'em, but can't eat 'em.


----------



## MarciKS

So who here can tell me what kind of PPE might be used for a kitchen?​


----------



## fmdog44

RadishRose said:


> I love dishes and table settings.


That's all fine & good RR but where's the food?!


----------



## RadishRose

I don't eat a lot of eggs, so it's been awhile, but $4.50  doz? omg.

Large eggs at Aldi are $1.55 a doz.


----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104562


The food that keeps college students cramming for exams alive.


----------



## RadishRose

3 by Edouard Jean Dambourgez:

Butcher shop


Cheese shop


Fish monger


----------



## Em in Ohio

Bad timing, food wise.   My daughter shopped for me and for her family.  My neighbor shopped for her family.  My frig went into death-throws.  Nobody had much room to store my food.  A week later, the repair person shows up (today).  I emptied the frig and freezer.  Soggy or moldy everything.  I hate wasting food!  I tried to save some stuff that didn't smell bad.  If you don't hear from me after a day or two, you will know that I did myself in by eating questionable things.    Oh, by the way - the frig isn't fixed... the part won't be in until Monday.   /-;


----------



## RadishRose

Em in Ohio said:


> Bad timing, food wise.   My daughter shopped for me and for her family.  My neighbor shopped for her family.  My frig went into death-throws.  Nobody had much room to store my food.  A week later, the repair person shows up (today).  I emptied the frig and freezer.  Soggy or moldy everything.  I hate wasting food!  I tried to save some stuff that didn't smell bad.  If you don't hear from me after a day or two, you will know that I did myself in by eating questionable things.    Oh, by the way - the frig isn't fixed... the part won't be in until Monday.   /-;


Oh, I am so sorry! Please be careful Em!


----------



## MarciKS

Em in Ohio said:


> Bad timing, food wise.   My daughter shopped for me and for her family.  My neighbor shopped for her family.  My frig went into death-throws.  Nobody had much room to store my food.  A week later, the repair person shows up (today).  I emptied the frig and freezer.  Soggy or moldy everything.  I hate wasting food!  I tried to save some stuff that didn't smell bad.  If you don't hear from me after a day or two, you will know that I did myself in by eating questionable things.    Oh, by the way - the frig isn't fixed... the part won't be in until Monday.   /-;


Please don't eat anything that's been sitting in there all this time. Just because it's cool doesn't mean it's safe. Do you have somewhere you can order food for delivery that could tide you over till Monday?


----------



## MarciKS

Perhaps your daughter could get you some  non-perishables?


----------



## Em in Ohio

MarciKS said:


> Please don't eat anything that's been sitting in there all this time. Just because it's cool doesn't mean it's safe. Do you have somewhere you can order food for delivery that could tide you over till Monday?


Thanks for the warning, but I'm currently swallowing part of the whole big bag of once-frozen chicken breasts that I threw into the crockpot.  I also fried up a large supply of thawed burger and hash browns... I will then go for food delivery as suggested, to get me through Monday.  What a pain (not stomach yet) - but, despite the big bath towel I set in the bottom of the freezer, it melted from somewhere saturating the area rugs and flooding the floor on a day when it has rained almost non-stop so humidity is high.  I'm going to see if my neighbor has room now to store the cooked items... maybe refreeze them.   Ho hum....  Next question, I wonder if microwaves kill bad bacteria?  I'll Google that later!


----------



## asp3




----------



## MarciKS

This is a pretty cool centerpiece.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Creamy chicken casserole


----------



## MarciKS

Mini Lasagna Cups


----------



## asp3

Glass fruits and vegetables


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Ever had Slovak Haluski?
I have not. However this looks pretty good.


----------



## RadishRose

asp3 said:


>


I haven't heard this in ages!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## In The Sticks

Em in Ohio said:


> Bad timing, food wise.   My daughter shopped for me and for her family.  My neighbor shopped for her family.  My frig went into death-throws.  Nobody had much room to store my food.  A week later, the repair person shows up (today).  I emptied the frig and freezer.  Soggy or moldy everything.  I hate wasting food!  I tried to save some stuff that didn't smell bad.  If you don't hear from me after a day or two, you will know that I did myself in by eating questionable things.    Oh, by the way - the frig isn't fixed... the part won't be in until Monday.   /-;


That stinks.  I hate that.

My last one died after only 7 years and I knew what it needed.  Being in the country, the parts place was one hour away.  I did my research, looked up the part#, had the guy there verify it, and took the part home.  The manufacturer changed the style of the part (it was a fan) without modifying the part# so it didn't fit.  Rather than endure even more 2 hour round trips, I bought a new fridge.  And off to the landfill with the old one, which was mostly still good.

The worse part is wasting all that food.  As you said, I hate wasting food!  Yu can't get same-day repairs or appliance delivery, so it's unavoidable.


----------



## MarciKS

Since I got a surge protector for my fridge I've not lost a single load of food.


----------



## Em in Ohio

In The Sticks said:


> That stinks.  I hate that.
> 
> My last one died after only 7 years and I knew what it needed.  Being in the country, the parts place was one hour away.  I did my research, looked up the part#, had the guy there verify it, and took the part home.  The manufacturer changed the style of the part (it was a fan) without modifying the part# so it didn't fit.  Rather than endure even more 2 hour round trips, I bought a new fridge.  And off to the landfill with the old one, which was mostly still good.
> 
> The worse part is wasting all that food.  As you said, I hate wasting food!  Yu can't get same-day repairs or appliance delivery, so it's unavoidable.


My frig is now 20 years old, but in the last 20 years, this is only the third time that it needed repair.  Bottom line, it is still far cheaper to pay for repairs than to buy a comparable new one - and, as you indicated, they probably aren't making them as good as in the good old days!  A seven year lifespan is horrible!


----------



## MarciKS

last time i bought a new small fridge it was $650. i'm sure they're much higher now.


----------



## MarciKS

You know what gets me? In the old days the stuff they sold was meant to last. And it wasn't that God awful expensive. Today the stuff is crap and they want an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## MarciKS

Who here makes homemade stew with parsley?


----------



## RadishRose

I would love to have this cookbook. Apparently, the recipes are Dali's wife Gala's.


----------



## JaniceM

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 107587
> 
> I would love to have this cookbook. Apparently, the recipes are Dali's wife Gala's.


It's available on Amazon


----------



## RadishRose

JaniceM said:


> It's available on Amazon


I saw that....$146.00 for the hardcover. I saw it another place for $60.00. LOL, I don't want it_ that_ bad! But thanks, Janice.


----------



## JaniceM

RadishRose said:


> I saw that....$146.00 for the hardcover. I saw it another place for $60.00. LOL, I don't want it_ that_ bad! But thanks, Janice.


I think it's $60 on Amazon-  yes, kinda expensive!!


----------



## MarciKS

I enjoy food art. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## RadishRose




----------



## MarciKS

@RadishRose you doing ok there? Haven't seen you round or heard much out of ya.


----------



## Marie5656

MarciKS said:


> I love rainbow sherbet. It's extremely refreshing to me in the summertime.
> View attachment 104539


I prefer orange myself. Rick loved Rainbow. Did find a new ice cream I like.  Breyers Creamsicle. Tastes just like a creamsicle.


----------



## MarciKS

sounds yummy. they got it in sugar free?


----------



## Marie5656

MarciKS said:


> sounds yummy. they got it in sugar free?



If you mean the Breyers I just shared, I do not know. I just checked their website and the flavor is not listed among the sugar free


----------



## MarciKS

that's too bad Marie. you will have to enjoy it for me.


----------



## MarciKS

strawberry cheesecake stuffed french toast


----------



## Lashann

Thanks for sharing this website!  I really love anything Nutella so am going to try the Banana & Nutella French Toast recipe.


MarciKS said:


> strawberry cheesecake stuffed french toast


----------



## Marie5656

Nutella. Gosh I have not bought that in ages. May need to get some when I am out. Nothing beats a Nutella and cream cheese sandwich.


----------



## MarciKS

Marie5656 said:


> Nutella. Gosh I have not bought that in ages. May need to get some when I am out. Nothing beats a Nutella and cream cheese sandwich.


Never had that here.


----------



## MarciKS

chicken avocado burritos


----------



## MarciKS

spaghetti squash casserole


----------



## MarciKS

making sloppy joes and salad with chips for lunch. i'm so hungry and it's not even 10 AM yet.


----------



## MarciKS

I enjoy the stay at home chef. 
This is a recipe for Honey Roasted Carmel Corn.


----------



## MarciKS

Creamy Pasta Primavera


----------



## Knight

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 104562


Those make a great topping for a strawberry & whipped cream loaf for a frozen dessert. Food processor used to grind them into a powder, moisten with a TBS. of melted butter coat the strawberry mixture & freeze in a bread loaf pan .


----------



## MarciKS

Knight said:


> Those make a great topping for a strawberry & whipped cream loaf for a frozen dessert. Food processor used to grind them into a powder, moisten with a TBS. of melted butter coat the strawberry mixture & freeze in a bread loaf pan .


Top them with a dollop as you go or just spread the topping like frosting?


----------



## Knight

MarciKS said:


> Top them with a dollop as you go or just spread the topping like frosting?


Spread them like a topping about an inch thick. The trick is to make sure the dessert is frozen solid so the loaf slices. I've covered that with a thick layer of whipped topping & extra sliced strawberries for a different look.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Spaghetti Squash Lasagna


----------



## Kaila

Looks Yummy.


----------



## MarciKS

yesterday's paper...

DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) — The Food and Drug Administration has recalled bagged salad distributed to a dozen Midwestern states by Hy-Vee, Aldi and Jewel-Osco grocery stores after 122 people in seven states were sickened. Nineteen have been hospitalized.

The salad mix is contaminated with cyclospora, a parasite that can cause severe diarrhea. The salad mix is packaged as Hy-Vee Brand Garden Salads, Jewel-Osco Signature Farms Brand Garden Salads ALDI Little Salad Bar Brand Garden Salads.

The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said the most people sickened are in Iowa with 54 and Illinois with 30. Kansas, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska and Wisconsin also have reported illnesses.

WASHINGTON — The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), along with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and state and local partners, are investigating a multistate outbreak of Cyclospora illnesses potentially linked to ALDI Little Salad Bar Brand Garden Salad from ALDI grocery stores, Hy-Vee Brand Garden Salad from Hy-Vee grocery stores, and Signature Farms Brand Garden Salad from Jewel-Osco, according to a media release.

Although the investigation is ongoing, CDC’s analysis of epidemiologic information indicates that these bagged salads from ALDI, Hy-Vee and Jewel-Osco grocery stores are a likely cause of the illnesses. FDA has initiated a traceback investigation to determine supplier and distributor information to find the cause and source of the outbreak.

FDA is in the beginning stages of this investigation and there may be additional retailers and products impacted by this outbreak.  The FDA reported a 76 illnesses and 16 hospitalizations through Sunday.


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> yesterday's paper...
> 
> DES MOINES, Iowa (AP) — The Food and Drug Administration has recalled bagged salad distributed to a dozen Midwestern states by Hy-Vee, Aldi and Jewel-Osco grocery stores after 122 people in seven states were sickened. Nineteen have been hospitalized.
> 
> The salad mix is contaminated with cyclospora, a parasite that can cause severe diarrhea. The salad mix is packaged as Hy-Vee Brand Garden Salads, Jewel-Osco Signature Farms Brand Garden Salads ALDI Little Salad Bar Brand Garden Salads.
> 
> The U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said the most people sickened are in Iowa with 54 and Illinois with 30. Kansas, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska and Wisconsin also have reported illnesses.
> 
> WASHINGTON — The U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), along with the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC), and state and local partners, are investigating a multistate outbreak of Cyclospora illnesses potentially linked to ALDI Little Salad Bar Brand Garden Salad from ALDI grocery stores, Hy-Vee Brand Garden Salad from Hy-Vee grocery stores, and Signature Farms Brand Garden Salad from Jewel-Osco, according to a media release.
> 
> Although the investigation is ongoing, CDC’s analysis of epidemiologic information indicates that these bagged salads from ALDI, Hy-Vee and Jewel-Osco grocery stores are a likely cause of the illnesses. FDA has initiated a traceback investigation to determine supplier and distributor information to find the cause and source of the outbreak.
> 
> FDA is in the beginning stages of this investigation and there may be additional retailers and products impacted by this outbreak.  The FDA reported a 76 illnesses and 16 hospitalizations through Sunday.


This isn't the first time there've been recalls of packaged salads sold at Hy-Vee.


----------



## RadishRose

These bagged salad and greens like spinach have been a problem for years. I guess I won't buy anymore. Fresh lettuces from now on and frozen veg!


----------



## MarciKS

I like head lettuce.


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> This isn't the first time there've been recalls of packaged salads sold at Hy-Vee.


I'm sure. I just like to post stuff when I see it. Never know who it might save.


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> I'm sure. I just like to post stuff when I see it. Never know who it might save.


Oh no, I wasn't criticizing-  the info is appreciated!
I just meant some stores have a history of problems.


----------



## MarciKS

JaniceM said:


> Oh no, I wasn't criticizing-  the info is appreciated!
> I just meant some stores have a history of problems.


a lot of things are getting tainted anymore. A lot of it has to with cleanliness at the plants I think.


----------



## MarciKS

after *nearly* 40 yrs in food service you would be surprised at some of the nastiness i have witnessed over the years. i tried to put a stop to some of it and found out early on that as long as there's a body present to work, most employers don't give a crap what's going on behind closed doors.


----------



## Kaila

I too, was shocked and saddened by witnessing that sort of thing.  In other fields of work, as well.


----------



## MarciKS

yes. it's awful. in food service it's enough to make a person wanna barf. if i'm ever a patient i'm not eating anything that isn't prepackaged. ~wrinkles nose~


----------



## JaniceM

MarciKS said:


> I'm sure. I just like to post stuff when I see it. Never know who it might save.


And now there are more:  https://who13.com/news/hy-vee-recalls-12-more-salads-due-to-potential-parasite-contamination/


----------



## MarciKS

kinda makes ya not want to eat your veggies.


----------



## MarciKS

I'm having pizza & salad for supper. I don't know about anyone else but I love snacking on cheez-its.


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

Peach Crumb Bars


----------



## Lashann

That Peach bar really looks yummy!!  I love eating just about anything that's "peachy" LOL.


----------



## MarciKS

Lashann said:


> That Peach bar really looks yummy!!  I love eating just about anything that's "peachy" LOL.


Same here. Peaches are my fave!


----------



## MarciKS

Overnight Refrigerator Pickles


----------



## drifter

MarciKS said:


> Creative cutlery...LOL
> View attachment 104526


Mercy!


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## MarciKS

*So now we got salmonella in the onions. What is going on with our foods anymore? Everything is causing these atrocious food borne illnesses. Somebody's not washing their hands. LOL!

I'm digging around looking at recipes at the moment. Here's one I'd be willing to try. 
https://thethrivingvegan.com/vegan-pizza-with-chickpea-crust/*


----------



## MarciKS

*We have a supervisor at work that had some really really really super hot jalapeno jellybeans on her desk. One of the cooks thought they were cherry. She popped 4 of them in her mouth all at once. Damn near did her in. LOL! I'm glad I never got into the habit of messing with people's candy dishes. *


----------



## MarciKS

I adore cute foods!


----------



## MarciKS

*AVOCADO CHIMICHURRI CANAPES WITH EDIBLE FLOWERS*

Ingredients: serves 4

2 large ripe avocados
½ tablespoon fresh lemon juice
Pinch of kosher salt
3-4 grinds of freshly ground black pepper
8 slices rye bread
2 tablespoon Chimichurri sauce
Instructions:

Slice avocados in half lengthwise and remove pit. Using a spoon, scoop the avocado flesh from the skin and place in a bowl. Add lemon juice, chimichurri sauce, salt, and pepper, then using a fork, mash the avocado and mix until blended. Set aside.
Trim the crusts from the slices of rye bread. Then cut slices; 3/4 inch thick..
When ready to serve, lightly toast the rye bread. Once toasted, spread the avocado mixture onto the rye toasts. Garnish with edible flowers.
Chimichurri Sauce

1 cup fresh parsley


¾ cup extra virgin olive oil


3 tablespoons red wine vinegar


2 tablespoons dried oregano


2 teaspoons ground cumin


1 teaspoon salt


½ tablespoon minced garlic


½ tablespoon pepper sauce (such as Frank's Red Hot
*Directions*
Instructions Checklist

Step 1
Place the parsley, olive oil, red wine vinegar, oregano, cumin, salt, garlic and hot pepper sauce into the container of a blender or food processor. Blend for about 10 seconds on medium speed, or until ingredients are evenly blended.


----------



## MarciKS

creamy garlic butter chicken & potatoes


----------



## MarciKS

I am sitting down to my Thanksgiving meal today. Due to Covid I may not get the opportunity later this month. I thought I'd share with you.


----------



## Lewkat

MarciKS said:


> I am sitting down to my Thanksgiving meal today. Due to Covid I may not get the opportunity later this month. I thought I'd share with you.
> View attachment 132352


Do you have COVID?


----------



## MarciKS

Lewkat said:


> Do you have COVID?


No. But several co-workers have been exposed to one that tested positive and his wife is in our unit. They are still working. If they get it and get sent home then I will likely be working almost all the time. We have no one to replace the staff that will be out. Also our community numbers are on the rise. If things keep going the way they've been I'm not sure what will happen at work so I was enjoying my dinner while it's quiet.


----------



## MarciKS

My pudding didn't set up like I wanted but it's still good.


----------



## MarciKS

14 Meals Ready in Under 30 Minutes | SimplyRecipes.com​


----------



## Marie5656

*These are a couple things I like cooking with. They give me the mild flavor I like, and not spicy.  The stir fry sauce is self explanatory.   
The rub I use when baking chicken breasts or pork chops.   I put the meat in an egg wash. Then mix the rub with some bread crumbs and coat the meat.  Easy Peasy.

And, for desert...Pringles.

 *


----------



## MarciKS




----------



## JonDouglas

*A Man's Main Moto Meal*:  In the off chance someone might be interested in an easy-to-fix meal, this is one of my favorites after a day a of riding - my version of "bubble and squeak."   A satisfying repast, it has lots of leftovers  including potatoes, onions, peppers, cabbage plus some smoked andouille sausage and bacon cooked up in a skillet with a little beef broth infused with dijon mustard. 







There's really no recipe, whatever's around is just thrown into the skillet.


----------



## MarciKS

JonDouglas said:


> *A Man's Main Moto Meal*:  In the off chance someone might be interested in an easy-to-fix meal, this is one of my favorites after a day a of riding - my version of "bubble and squeak."   A satisfying repast, it has lots of leftovers  including potatoes, onions, peppers, cabbage plus some smoked andouille sausage and bacon cooked up in a skillet with a little beef broth infused with dijon mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no recipe, whatever's around is just thrown into the skillet.


Might be good with hamburger.


----------



## MarciKS

When we were kids my mom used to cook up hamburger and either add it to baked beans or to canned spaghetti. Every once in a while I get a hankering. LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

JonDouglas said:


> *A Man's Main Moto Meal*:  In the off chance someone might be interested in an easy-to-fix meal, this is one of my favorites after a day a of riding - my version of "bubble and squeak."   A satisfying repast, it has lots of leftovers  including potatoes, onions, peppers, cabbage plus some smoked andouille sausage and bacon cooked up in a skillet with a little beef broth infused with dijon mustard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's really no recipe, whatever's around is just thrown into the skillet.


That looks very similar to the breakfast hash I make from whatever I have left from the previous night's dinner.

It's always good but sometimes it's fantastic!


----------



## squatting dog




----------



## MarciKS

One of our bosses wears skinny jeans. He looks like a fruit.


----------



## MrPants

My fancy-pants dining at home and spending the weeks pay for ingredients dinner! 
You'd get that 'spending' part if you lived where I do  

Rack of lamb, baked potato and cauliflower with cream sauce.


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> My fancy-pants dining at home and spending the weeks pay for ingredients dinner!
> You'd get that 'spending' part if you lived where I do
> 
> Rack of lamb, baked potato and cauliflower with cream sauce.
> View attachment 153251



A whole week? Your groceries that expensive? I used to live on $800 a month so I get it. There's no way I'd be comfy blowing a weeks worth of wages on 1 meal.


----------



## MrPants

MarciKS said:


> A whole week? Your groceries that expensive? I used to live on $800 a month so I get it. There's no way I'd be comfy blowing a weeks worth of wages on 1 meal.


A weeks pay was an exaggeration but yeah; food's expensive when you have to fly it in. Locals protest the 'food poverty' issue here almost weekly:



I eat mostly Caribou, fish or Musk Ox when I can get those products through barter with locals but every once in awhile, I treat myself to a meal that might cost me well over a hundred dollars in ingredients. It's a big deal and something you do to feel a sense of normalcy. Life is very different in the Artic. It's down to basics and natures food chain. It's not Costco & Wal-Mart here, lol. Any trip to the grocery store is a process. How much do I have to spend on food for the next week? Then it's decisions between 'want to have' and 'need to have'. When you're paying $8.00 for a loaf of bread and $15.00 for a jug of orange juice, things get real in a hurry.


----------



## MarciKS

MrPants said:


> A weeks pay was an exaggeration but yeah; food's expensive when you have to fly it in. Locals protest the 'food poverty' issue here almost weekly:
> 
> View attachment 153254View attachment 153414
> 
> I eat mostly Caribou, fish or Musk Ox when I can get those products through barter with locals but every once in awhile, I treat myself to a meal that might cost me well over a hundred dollars in ingredients. It's a big deal and something you do to feel a sense of normalcy. Life is very different in the Artic. It's down to basics and natures food chain. It's not Costco & Wal-Mart here, lol. Any trip to the grocery store is a process. How much do I have to spend on food for the next week? Then it's decisions between 'want to have' and 'need to have'. When you're paying $8.00 for a loaf of bread and $15.00 for a jug of orange juice, things get real in a hurry.


If things keep going the way they are here in the US things may get really real here too. It's $10 for a meal that used to be $6 five years ago. Things got so bad for me at one point before I moved to where I am today that I was going to the food bank. If not for them I would've gone hungry for sure.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 118544
> *AVOCADO CHIMICHURRI CANAPES WITH EDIBLE FLOWERS*
> 
> Ingredients: serves 4
> 
> 2 large ripe avocados
> ½ tablespoon fresh lemon juice
> Pinch of kosher salt
> 3-4 grinds of freshly ground black pepper
> 8 slices rye bread
> 2 tablespoon Chimichurri sauce
> Instructions:
> 
> Slice avocados in half lengthwise and remove pit. Using a spoon, scoop the avocado flesh from the skin and place in a bowl. Add lemon juice, chimichurri sauce, salt, and pepper, then using a fork, mash the avocado and mix until blended. Set aside.
> Trim the crusts from the slices of rye bread. Then cut slices; 3/4 inch thick..
> When ready to serve, lightly toast the rye bread. Once toasted, spread the avocado mixture onto the rye toasts. Garnish with edible flowers.
> Chimichurri Sauce
> 
> 1 cup fresh parsley
> 
> 
> ¾ cup extra virgin olive oil
> 
> 
> 3 tablespoons red wine vinegar
> 
> 
> 2 tablespoons dried oregano
> 
> 
> 2 teaspoons ground cumin
> 
> 
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 
> 
> ½ tablespoon minced garlic
> 
> 
> ½ tablespoon pepper sauce (such as Frank's Red Hot
> *Directions*
> Instructions Checklist
> 
> Step 1
> Place the parsley, olive oil, red wine vinegar, oregano, cumin, salt, garlic and hot pepper sauce into the container of a blender or food processor. Blend for about 10 seconds on medium speed, or until ingredients are evenly blended.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> No. But several co-workers have been exposed to one that tested positive and his wife is in our unit. They are still working. If they get it and get sent home then I will likely be working almost all the time. We have no one to replace the staff that will be out. Also our community numbers are on the rise. If things keep going the way they've been I'm not sure what will happen at work so I was enjoying my dinner while it's quiet.


I am so glad that my husband retired when he did (July 2020); his co-employees were getting infected with the virus.  They all work in the Emergency Room area.


----------



## PamfromTx

MarciKS said:


> My favorite ice cream.
> View attachment 104540


You are making me crave all of this food @MarciKS


----------



## PamfromTx

PamfromTx said:


> You are making me crave all of this food @MarciKS


Especially the chocolate pudding!!!


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## PamfromTx

I worked at a rehab hospital and they would prepare something very similar to this for the employees.  Talk about yummy.


----------



## PamfromTx

Can You Identify These 98 Foods Cut Into Identical Cubes?​


----------



## MarciKS

LOL some of them


----------



## MickaC

Can anyone tell me what avocado tastes like before i venture out to buy one.


----------



## Ruthanne

MickaC said:


> Can anyone tell me what avocado tastes like before i venture out to buy one.


I have never found anything else to taste like one so I guess I can't help you.  Some like them.  And I do.


----------



## PamfromTx

It's a food that you have to acquire a taste for.  Unfortunately, I haven't acquired a taste for avocado.  I may eat it if I'm starving.  lol


----------



## MarciKS

MickaC said:


> Can anyone tell me what avocado tastes like before i venture out to buy one.


They are slightly bland. Think of a potato like texture with a vegetable flavor. I love guacamole and I've never had fresh avocado on a sandwich but I'd like to. I think there's a trick to the ripeness of a fresh one. Maybe you can find some prepackaged individual ones to try first.


----------



## MarciKS

Stay at home chef's amazing white cake


----------



## Pink Biz




----------



## Pink Biz

*My mother sometimes made these for her "lady luncheons". I think she used egg salad and tuna salad. I thought they were so cute!*


----------

